# What was your first 3 cameras ?



## Vince.1551 (Oct 4, 2014)

Would be interesting to know...

1. Canon AE-1
2. Nikon FA
3. Contax 167MT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him (Oct 4, 2014)

Kodak Brownie that had belonged to my grandfather
Olympus OM-10, when I graduated high school
Pentax K1000, first one I bought for myself

Probably also had a Kodak instamatic or two in there, but not including those, as they were never for more than just snapshots.

Still have the Brownie and the Pentax.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2014)

1) Unknown 620 rollfilm, plastic "box camera" I payed 10 cents for at a rummage sale.
2) Used Kodak Pony 135B, with the 51mm f/4.5 Anaston lens and B-25-50-100-200 shutter!
3) Argus Argoflex, a late 1930's twin-lens reflex made in the USA


----------



## limr (Oct 4, 2014)

1. Vivitar 35mm point-and-shoot (have no idea what the model number was, it was too long ago.)

2. Pentax K1000 - first one I bought for myself. Still have and use it regularly. It was also my _only_ camera for almost 20 years when I finally got another camera, which was...

3. ...a Zorki 6 (Soviet rangefinder)

Edit: I'm wrong. My third camera was a Mamiya 645 Pro TL. The Zorki was my 4th camera.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2014)

ignoring those throwaway Kodak film cameras, and P&S's and a couple collected but never used SLRs

Canon AE-1
Minolta SXti
Nikon N80
Nikon D70
Nikon d7000


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 4, 2014)

Lots of disposable cameras, then this one with 4 colored lens that took 4 pictures at a time.....

Oh, you mean "real cameras" don't you?

I had an old film Nikon, no idea what kind, I don't even remember what lens it came with. (High school photo class)

Then a Konica Minolta z something. No manual controls, but I got some keepers with it! 

Canon rebel xsi


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 4, 2014)

My first cam was actually my dad's. I was happily shooting for a while till I discovered later the lens was already filled with fungus. Nooby me [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 4, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> My first cam was actually my dad's. I was happily shooting for a while till I discovered later the lens was already filled with fungus. Nooby me [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't feel bad! I shot for 2 years with my xsi backfocusing every image. Seriously, not a single "sharp" shot in the bunch. Oh if I only had TPF way back then to tell me how awful they really were!!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 4, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Vince.1551 said:
> 
> 
> > My first cam was actually my dad's. I was happily shooting for a while till I discovered later the lens was already filled with fungus. Nooby me [emoji23]
> ...


Haha tbh I kinda loved those nooby days. Every press of the shutter was so exciting. I could still remember the sound of the shutter of my first cam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 4, 2014)

Pentax K1000
Pentax MX
Pentax ME Super


----------



## otherprof (Oct 4, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Would be interesting to know...
> 
> 1. Canon AE-1
> 2. Nikon FA
> ...


1. Argus C3 (the Brick)(could do double exposures quite easily)
2. Mamiya SLR (1000TL?) (with ttl spotmeter)
3. Nikon F (with no meter; I used a Weston Ranger NIne with a zone system dial upgrade


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2014)

Olympus SP-550UZ

Canon AE-1

Nikon D200


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 4, 2014)

I used disposables up until a Sony p&s about ten years ago.  Still shooting with my first dslr, a T1i.  After five years I may be ready to upgrade, maybe not.


----------



## TheStunch (Oct 4, 2014)

Canon T3i, Canon SL1, Nikon 1 J1


----------



## JerryVenz (Oct 4, 2014)

1. Spartaflex TLR (120 format) when I was 10.
2. Yashica J7
3. Nikon FTN (late in High School)


----------



## mmaria (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't know... this is my second


----------



## snowbear (Oct 4, 2014)

1. Kodak Brownie
2. Kodak 126 Instamatic
3. Minolta Hi-Matic 7s (I still have it)

the others: Minolta SRT201 (donated to youth group), Nikon Coolpix 2200 (gave it to oldest son), Nikon D40, Nikon F90 (gave it it youngest son), Nikon N90s, Nikkormat FT3.  Not counting the one-time throw-aways picked up for various reasons or those integrated with phones and laptops.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 4, 2014)

1. fisher price
2. hasbro
3. fisher price


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 4, 2014)

What were my first three cameras?  Wow, that was a while ago.  One of them was a Kodak Instamatic.  Another was a really cool folding job that had a bellows and I'm pretty sure it took 620 film, but I can't remember who made it, or the model, ...
My first three SLR's is easier to answer:
Canon FTb
Canon F1
Nikon FM10


----------



## Braineack (Oct 4, 2014)

Pentax Spotmatic
Nikon N60
Nikon D40


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 4, 2014)

1) Some Yashica Rangefinder;
2) A Nikon FTn; and
3) A Nikon F.


----------



## snerd (Oct 4, 2014)

Canon S3IS
Canon 7D I
Canon 5D3


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 4, 2014)

Nikon D60
Nikon D300
Nikon D3s


----------



## chuasam (Oct 5, 2014)

Panasonic Lumic dmc-lc20
Canon Powershot G5
Nikon F100


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyehammer (Apr 14, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> ignoring those throwaway Kodak film cameras, and P&S's and a couple collected but never used SLRs
> 
> Canon AE-1
> Minolta SXti
> ...



 I have all those cameras in my collection bar the Minolta [ though I do have 2  other Minoltas ] - my first camera was a Nikon F80 , I liked it so much I bought a D7000 then I began collecting cameras , I have 37 , mostly worthless cameras now ! Bit silly really .

 1 . Nikon F80
 2.  Nikon D7000
 3.  Yashica Mat


----------



## table1349 (Apr 14, 2017)

1. Colley    (Won in a claw machine at the county fair)

2. Yashica electro 35  (Was my uncle's when he was in the navy)

3. Leica M3     (Was my Dad's. Bought in Germany when we lived there)


----------



## john.margetts (Apr 14, 2017)

An Agfa 120 folder with half the viewfinder missing. Got me caught with the photography bug. Followed by a Zenit E and then a Canon T60 (aka Cosina CT 1 Super).


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2017)

My first camera was a very simple 620 rollfilm box camera, made of gray plastic, wikth knob wind, only one shutter speed, and a fixed-focus lens; I bought it at my elementary school's community  rummage sale for 10cents in 1974 or 75.

In 1975 I bought my first "real" camera, a Kodak Pony 135-B. It was used and about 20 years old, and I payed $16.95 for it.

My next camera was I believe, a 1940 or so Argoflex, a bakelite-bodied, American-made twin lens reflex, with a top speed of 1/200 second, and uncoated taking and viewing lenses.


----------



## Euphrasia Alekto (Apr 17, 2017)

A Point-and Shoot
CaNON 50D
CANON 60D

I'm thinking of buying a new one.  What do you suggest?


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 17, 2017)

A pawn store Yashica rangefinder w/no meter, a Nikon FTn and a Nikon F.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 17, 2017)

Canon PowerShot SD790
Canon 1D Mark II
Canon 6D


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Apr 18, 2017)

First camera ever? One of those little plastic brick shaped ones that took 110 film.

In high school I bought an Olympus p&s (35 mm) that could switch between 3 different aspect ratios.

Then at 17 I'd saved up and bought a Canon Rebel 2000. Held on to that camera for about 8 years (maybe 9).


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 18, 2017)

Diana F  
Kodak Instamatic 
Argus C44 kit


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 19, 2017)

Canon Rebel 2000
Canon Rebel XTi
Canon 5D


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 20, 2017)

1. Kodak 126 Model 104 (Hand me down, I was 10)
2. Pentax K1000 (X-Mas 1980)
3. Argus 75 (620) ($1 garage sale find)


----------



## FotosbyMike (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon - FT - Film
Canon Rebel - Film
Canon 20D - Digital


----------



## Hermes1 (Apr 21, 2017)

1) Nikon Range Finder
2) Pentax SL 1000
3) Olympus OM-1


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 14, 2017)

Canon AE-1 
Canon EOS650 
Forgettable Sony Floppy 
Nikon Coolpix P60 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't remember really. Wasn't into it. What I can remember, d3300 digital, K1000 film. 2 years ago.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 14, 2017)

So David gave us Four and JC gave us Two cameras so I'll just average that to Three cameras.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 14, 2017)

The Sony I mentioned was a really rotten piece of photographic history. After shutter press as much as 5 seconds would pass even in bright daylight.

The Nikon Coolpix P60 is an order or three of magnitude better!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 16, 2017)

1) Disposable
2) Disposable
3) Disposable

LOL

As for the ones that count, 

1) Nikon SLR randomly selected from a pawn shop. No idea what model it would have been.
2) Canon Rebel XSI
3)Sony NEX 7


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 16, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> 1) Disposable
> 2) Disposable
> 3) Disposable



So true! I had countless disposable cameras growing up. It seemed like I got them for every field trip, family gathering, etc.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 16, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Disposable
> ...



I have boxes and boxes of photos from disposable cameras taken from ages 8-15 when I got my SLR and enrolled in photography class.

I remember one funky disposable camera as a kid that had 4 colored lenses and when you pressed the shutter it took a quick series of smaller pictures (or maybe it was the same photo 4 times?) on the same frame, in red, green, yellow and blue. Too bad I don't still have any copies of the photos from it! And oddly enough, I think we have a disposable camera laying in a box somewhere that is my DH's from before we got married (over 10 years ago) No idea if the film is still good, but maybe someday I will toy with pandoras box and send it in to be developed. :-D


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 17, 2017)

My firs SLR was a Miranda in about '84 or '85, but I had a camera before that which I sent off for in my parents' newspaper and that was very basic and took very small B&W photos - that must have been mid to late 70's. Between these I had a 110 camera.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 17, 2017)

Prepare for some top of the line wonders of the last century.....or not. lol

Kodak Hawkeye.
Polaroid One Step and
Canon AE-1


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 18, 2017)

For cameras that were mine (not borrowed).
1- Kodak Handle (Christmas gift).
2-Kodak Pocket Instamatic 10 (first camera purchased with own money).
3- Can't remember what was first.  A Nikon FE/FM or a Nikon 6006.  I got one then the other really close together.  And can't remember if the FE or FM was first of those 2.  As I eventually bought both.  I am thinking probably the 6006 first, and the FE/FM next.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Nov 15, 2017)

Obviously there was something else in our family. Square pics with white outline.
But AE-1 was in fact my first camera. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## LatentTom (Nov 15, 2017)

Pentax K1000
Pentax ME
Nikon FE2


----------

